# Philips PixelPlus or Sony Trinitron WEGA DRC-MF or Samsung SlimFIT?



## bhanja_Trinanjan (Dec 21, 2006)

Hi...
Which is the best flat 29" CRT television out there? I need some quick info...  ABSOLUTE PICTURE QUALITY matters... I DONT CARE ABOUT SOUND AT ALL


----------



## Kiran.dks (Dec 21, 2006)

If you don't mind 'anything' other than Picture quality, go for Sony Vega series.


----------



## bhanja_Trinanjan (Dec 21, 2006)

AV Max tend to prefer Philips ... right?

Have they done a review in the recent times?

A while ago they had voted for philips... but that was quite a while ago!

How good is the DRC-MF picture processing?


----------



## Kiran.dks (Dec 21, 2006)

DRC-MF is small form for Digital Reality Creation Multi Function Circuitry. It replaces an analog NTSC waveform with the near-HD equivalent. This creates a picture with high density and contrast. The Trinitron sets give good image accuracy, high contrast, good corner detail and wide viewing angles.


----------



## krazyfrog (Dec 21, 2006)

Sony Wega is great, no doubt. But testers and reviewers world over (AV MAX included) have said that Philips Pixel Plus is the best thing to have happened to CRT. They are very expensive, but if you want the best in CRT, Philips Pixel Plus is your best bet. No other CRT produces better picture.


----------



## bhanja_Trinanjan (Dec 21, 2006)

krazyfrog said:
			
		

> Sony Wega is great, no doubt. But testers and reviewers world over (AV MAX included) have said that Philips Pixel Plus is the best thing to have happened to CRT. They are very expensive, but if you want the best in CRT, Philips Pixel Plus is your best bet. No other CRT produces better picture.




@everyone: anybody owns a PixelPlus and seen an DRC-MF? 
FYI, I have never seen AV MAX review DRC-MF. (They have reviewed a large number of non-DRC WEGAs in the past) So, I have never read a 'best of Sony' versus 'best of Philips' review.

Owners of either PixelPlus or DRC WEGA... put in your comments here...

Its right that AV MAX rates Philips Pixel Plus very highly... But international magazines and websites hardly review CRT TVs anymore ...


----------

